# Black Cloud ammo issues and Berettas Customer service



## Airborne28 (Oct 17, 2013)

Dear Friends,

    So I have a Beretta A400 xtreme which is good to me. Yesterday, I was patterning some new rounds through the mod choke (stock). When cleaning the choke, it was difficult to remove. I noticed scoreing on the outside of it, and tried the Cylinder and Full choke which went in easy. The droping in the Mod choke, it stops a few mm short of the choke threads.

I called Beretta and they were like "boom!, mod choke in the mail", which is awesome. 

I asked about different shot sizes incase I wanted to pattern for goose, and he said "haven't had an issue with shot size, just a brand", which was Federal Black cloud. He indicated that the shells run hot which cause a lot more chamber pressure and wear and tear. I asked if this was just to this Beretta model, and he said it was not localized to the Beretta brand and that many others like Bennilli, and brownings have had the same issues. 

It is not just destroying the chokes, or barrels, but bolt heads, extractors, ect. 

Just wanted to pass this along


----------



## Wlrountree (Oct 17, 2013)

They patterned terrible in my stoeger anyway. The "flight control" wad was holding up to 10 pellets of #2's out to 3 1/2 feet off my mark at 30 and 40 yards. It seemed the pellets were staying in the wad until just before it got to the paper. It was enough for me to use what was left in the box and save money from there on.


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 17, 2013)

what does "run hot" mean?

I've put at least three cases of black clouds(3.5") through my extrema. probably another couple cases of other steel.4-5k rounds of heavy and light lead.I haven't had any choke problems yet. or problems otherwise. 

I bet you just got a bad choke and the new one will fix the problem, good luck


----------



## WFL (Oct 17, 2013)

Well the A400 has a thin wall choke.  Seen a few problems with turkey loads also.  You may step to a aftermarket choke and help.   Now the FC wad is .730 OD and is a snug fit is some barrels.  It is very snug in the small bore guns 721/722 bore guns.


----------

